# Tabla periodica de Símbolos de Electronica



## capitanp

*La imagen mas grande en formato A4*

http://www.simbologia-electronica.com/imagenes/tabla-electronica/tabla_periodica_A4.jpg


*La imagen mas grande en formato A4 (PDF)*

http://www.simbologia-electronica.com/archivos_graficos_electronica/tabla_periodica.pdf


----------



## capitanp

La consegui mas grande en formato A4, estaria bueno tenerla en algun formato vectorial (eps, Ai ..etc) para hacer una gigantografia para usarla como dice @rash y como tiene licencia Creative Commons (CC) para usarla... no hay problema mientras la imprimas completa


----------



## capitanp




----------



## Indoorswoman

Wow, fantastic!


----------



## juanma2468

Aun faltan descubrir 2 elementos de la tabla, algun día se encontran...


----------



## asherar

juanma2468 dijo:


> Aun faltan descubrir 2 elementos de la tabla, algun día se encontran...



No es que falten, se desarrollan en las dos filas de más abajo. Fíjate los colores y los números.


----------



## capitanp

Por lo que se ve se cayeron los links, Fogo si andas por aca dejo los nuevos para actualizar arriba.


http://www.simbologia-electronica.com/imagenes/tabla-electronica/tabla_periodica.jpg

http://www.simbologia-electronica.com/imagenes/tabla-electronica/tabla_periodica_A4.jpg

http://www.simbologia-electronica.com/archivos_graficos_electronica/tabla_periodica.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo

capitanp dijo:


> Por lo que se ve se cayeron los links, Fogo si andas por aca dejo los nuevos para actualizar arriba. . . .


----------

